# how can i speed up my computer?



## superversion970 (Jul 21, 2011)

at my home, when i try to start my computer , i takes a long time to show startup menu . and it works very slowly. how can i speed up my computer. please help.


----------



## jgibson1976 (Aug 31, 2011)

Here's just a quick and dirty list of things you can do.


*1. Disk Defragment*
Defrag your computer regularly to speed up access to data.  I have mine set to automatically defrag weekly.  Start menu ---> Programs ---> Accessories ---> System Tools ---> Disk Defragmentor

In addition to Disk Defragmentor, there is a nifty free hard disk cleaner called CCleaner that I use at least weekly as well.  This is similar to the Disk Defragmentor but also includes a nifty registry cleaner.  
CCleaner - Optimization and Cleaning - Free Download

*2. Disk Cleanup and removing unused programs.*
The disk cleanup tool will help you free up space on your hard disk.  It will help removes stuff like temporary internet files and delete files in your recycle bin.  Additionally, under More Options, you can remove windows components that you don't use and remove installed programs that you don't need or use.  You can also remove programs through the Add/Remove programs utility within the control panel.  
Start menu ---> Programs ---> Accessories ---> System Tools ---> Disk Cleanup
Start menu ---> Control Panel ----> Add/Remove Programs

*3. Adjust Visual Effects*
The normal windows default settings are nice but they can take up some valuable resources such as system memory that you may be short in.  You can try adjusting these settings to see if that helps.
Right click on My Computer (or to to Start and right click there in case you do not have that icon) and select properties. Go to the Advanced Tab and under Performance select Settings.  Select Adjust for Best Performance.  

*4. Remove Unneeded Startup Programs*
There's also quite a few services and windows services that I usually shut down to help speed up my home computer.  That is a little bit more advanced but I've used Black Vipers Website since I had Windows XP.  You can find it here. 
Black Vipers Website
If you scroll halfway down the page he has a section called Popular Content which lists the windows services by your Windows version.  

*5. Scan and Remove Viruses, Spyware, and Adware.*
There's lots of tools out there that are free to assist in this.  I personally use Adaware for my Antivirus and Spybot Search and Destroy for Malware and Spyware.  Another highly recommended freeware antivirus is AVG.  Another new kid on the block for spyware is Malwarebytes.

Malwarebytes: Malwarebytes : Free anti-malware, anti-virus and spyware removal download
AdAware: Ad-Aware Free - Download Internet Security Software with Antivirus & Spyware Removal - Lavasoft
AVG: AVG - Antivirus and Internet Security | Virus Protection
Spybot The home of Spybot-S&D!



Another issue may be hardware.  Can you list your system specs and operating system?  

If you don't know how to do this and you have a windows operating system, you can right click on My Computer (or to to Start and right click there in case you do not have that icon) and select properties.  Under the General Tab, just write out the information under System and Computer.


----------



## Speedbump (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is a legitimate question or just a way to get a link to his site.

If it's a serious question, the above are all good suggestions.  One other thing you can do is download this little program that allows you to delay the start up of programs until after your computer is up and running, allowing you to start working sooner.

Startup Delayer download and reviews from SnapFiles


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 1, 2011)

You don't need a program to change your start up. Assuming you have Vista or 7- Go to start and type "msconfig" in the search bar. Click on start up and click 'disable all'. You can also set your computer to restart within XX amount of seconds.


----------



## Speedbump (Sep 1, 2011)

I use the startup delay to start several of my background programs that I don't need right away; like Texter, Snagit, Team Viewer, Smart Defrag etc.  The computer comes up faster and while your working, the background programs start up one at a time as I'm working on something else.


----------



## jgibson1976 (Sep 2, 2011)

You are correct Txbuilder.  You don't need a program to do that as you can go through msconfig but the programs are nifty for displaying all the services easily and most of them have good recommendations.  You guys should check out Black Vipers website that I posted above.  He runs through each program and has four different configuations from default to safe to recommended to bare bones.  He also gives a really good description of each start up program.


----------



## theheadlander (Nov 25, 2011)

As a first time poster i would say that the best way could be to look at the memory in your computer as well as defraging and checking what is running in the start up mode. It is very easy to buy upgrades for most computers although you will have to check you power supply to ensure that you have enough power to run the computer with the new memory in it.


----------



## Garenius (Dec 7, 2011)

Easiest way would be to upgrade the RAM and remove any unnecessary programs from start-up.


----------



## Speedbump (Dec 8, 2011)

Everyone is saying remove programs from start up.  What if you want them to start up?  Clearing them out with MSConfig would certainly undo that for most programs.


----------



## evstarr (Dec 12, 2011)

Let's wait for the op to tell us what his configuration is. Might be that nothing will speed it up. Might have never been fast enough. 

To the OP. Give us more info. Tell us what you have. Tell us when it got bad. Then we can stop guessing and help you.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 12, 2011)

OP posted this almost 6 mos ago and it was probably to link spam on his post. I doubt we hear back from him.


----------



## evstarr (Dec 12, 2011)

Whoops. Sorry. Pain to read the date on my phone some times.


----------



## markleena (Feb 13, 2012)

You can delete cookies from the control panel.And do not keep large files on the desktop.Save it in the drives.If then also your system doesnt speed up then go for formattin...


----------



## isola96 (Feb 13, 2012)

Download and run CCleaner 
The quickest and easy way with out upgrading ram


----------



## isola96 (Mar 6, 2012)

aussieremovals said:
			
		

> You need to remove the cookies from your browser once in a week. You have to perform disk cleanup and defragmantaion to speed up your PC. Sometimes this problem occurs due to RAM. So you can increase the RAM.



Ccleaner does all that with out having to open a million windows.


----------



## blake67 (Apr 10, 2012)

there a number of factors involved but the best way is to add more ram,


----------



## isola96 (Apr 10, 2012)

Or delete useless programs.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 10, 2012)

Just drop it off a bridge, it'll do 120mph before it goes splat!!


----------



## peter449 (Apr 18, 2012)

The best way to speed up is to add some additional RAM. You will find a massive change in the speed.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Apr 18, 2012)

Lots of good advice in these posts!  You got good stuff.

I swear by a utility program (easy to get) called CCleaner (see pirform.com) which cleans all those nasty files very fast.  It also fixes Registry errors (common problem with slow computers).  My computer guy got it for me and I am extremely happy with it.


----------



## vette2020 (Jul 14, 2012)

First, how old is your computer? Does it have a virus? Do you have a lot of memory used on the hard drive?


----------



## martinchris (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with Gibson!! Disk fragmentation would be best for you. You should also uninstall the unnecessary programs from your system.


----------



## bathhouswirral (Sep 25, 2012)

jgibson1976 said:


> Here's just a quick and dirty list of things you can do.
> 
> 
> *1. Disk Defragment*
> ...




Thanks for the tips these are really useful.


----------



## Garenius (Sep 29, 2012)

CCleaner is also a very good program if you're looking to remove unnecessary programs.


----------



## Wraith_Daquell (Nov 6, 2012)

You could also try CCleaner. It automates a lot of cleanup and gets a lot of junk that most built-in programs don't get. Also, its registry cleaner has sped up a number of computers I've serviced. It's a safe program with many reviews if you care to research it. Also... it's free. 

_EDIT:_ And I just noticed someone beat me to it... lol


----------



## quackenbush (Jan 17, 2013)

Warp.exe [NCH software] does clean registries. All registry cleaners are dangerous and should be used with caution. Refuse all search engines and toolbars as usual, Jim. No one needs a new search engine.

Back up to portable HD & set restore point before proceeding. Warp has worked for me. 

Clearing out browser cache history and start up programs also does a good job. The old set restore point, back up and wipe disk clean will work too. Best to have original install system disk to reestablish OS,[ that would be windows XP preferrably XP Pro, otherwise no XP anymore. Here pirate software may be your only friend as Bill G won't sell or support XP anymore and W7 is too big for many systems. Big and a learning curve that will leave you swearing. Many catches in starting over from scratch. If use use a desk top a trick many don't realize is speed is often dependent on screen redraws and having more RAM, i.e. north of 2 giges, more Screen RAM i.e. 256 megs ram, and the fastest video card makes really noticeable improvements. XP --- with service pack 3 --- is also cleaner and faster especially on network tasks. I don't believe Warp works unless SP3 is installed on XP. 324 megs if you don't have it, but its a free download and google slipstream in order to get your OS on a new CD integrated with SP3. Or failing that task working out in your complexity_control_system "upstairs", write SP3 onto a CD/USB so it can be installed quicker after you redo your install. Get the version of SP3 that is experts and IT managers download 3 hour install. Defrag works so so. And disk cleanup etc. but any 10 hours or more you have, go do it. XP slowdown is the biggest single annoyance of computer users worldwide, and no good solution presents itself except the dubious and short lived "cleanup" programs that while they seem to find oodles of problems and do seem to do partial speed ups are no final solution. [Linux never slows down. Ubuntu is easy to use, just have to give up a lot of froofera and windows gimmick programs to make the migration. Maybe a LOT of windows gimmick programs. (Windows is like heroin in many ways.)] Today a system can't really run acceptably unless you have 4 giges and a screaming video controller. 7200 rpm drive, or preferably a Solid State drive. If you do rebuild or go to a new comp. look at AMD as they always were the better, faster processor. Intel was all advertising, meaningless GHZ and lotsa heat.

EC<:-}


----------



## quackenbush (Jan 17, 2013)

I see malwarebytes. I would add avast to that too.


----------



## drewdin (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a few questions for you:

1. How old is the pc
2. Are you running windows? if so which version, ie... Win XP, Vista, 7?
3. How much ram do you have?
4. what processor do you have?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 20, 2013)

Why doesn't anyone complain that their computer is too fast?  Maybe we could start a support group for these unfortunates. . .


----------



## quackenbush (Jan 20, 2013)

Linux is wai 2 fast. Runs wai 2 few programs. But it is catching up sllloooowwwleeeee... Try Ubuntu dual boot on your next boat anchor. You can do word processing, spreadsheets, photoshop-like proggies, quicken like cash, even Acad workalikes now. All pointy headed clickla. Lotta windows specialty programs wont run, but there IS WINE the linux windows "compatibility box". Not yet in most cases ready for prime time. NO VIRUSES. REPEAT NO VIRUSES. Did I say it did not need anti virus software? Windows slow? Change to Linux side and ask yourself.What is with this windows world and billie windoze/gates/fence/etc?  Most drives today have enuff for two OS's in two partitions. Maybe/maybe not win 7 solves the eventual slow down of win xp. Need F-Secure or Non free Avast/Malwarebytes to keep comp free of virii and adware.

My comp was so slow I could make a ham sandwich by the time some programs loaded. Where It got to one cigarette a coffee and the sandwich was completely et, Keys would hang, mouse freeze, loss of focus was what they call it. No "type ahead". I decided to clean it. Browser history/cache clear helped. Warp helped. Defrag helped a tad. My jury went on an extended world tour when it comes to "cleaner speed up programs". Are they that useful? Are they permanent? Word is from the International date line is that the jury won't be home on that until half past useful.

I like the back up completely,. Make OS recovery disk/bootable USB to reinstall WINDOZE.. good luck on that one Jim. Whole other topic [Google will confuse.] AND THEN reformat and reinstall. Whew. But what is the point of backing up a borked registry? The system or XP Reinstall and reinstall SP3? 5 hours. Make a disk of SP3 as when Microsoft drops support for XP it may take down ALL that XP stuff. Wouldn't put it pas them. Defrag? 10 hours. This is a weekend project. Remember you have to run ALL the incremental back ups if you have been using those? Do you really want ALL the borked slowy programs restored? Really? I don't know about that!! This is more like a WEEK project. The real way? Reinstall only selected programs, in other words back up only those selects to a separate back up. Make yourself a recovery disk/USB for your OS, i.e WIN 7 or XP. Some of the recovery disks on the net are Linux disks. They do a job, but are they what you want? What you want is an operating system restore and a back up of selected programs and of course your personal and program files. You do know how to do a program back up with a back up of the files it created? You do know how to find ALL your relevant files? You were organizing them into carefully named directories and sub directories which are clearly titled? hmmm.... well make an entire back up and do a selective restore later. I would put that house cleaning task at one week of 3 to 4 hour nites. This is not cheap and dirty.

Computers all attendent vapor ware and adware can be a gigantic HOOVER with a very special filter that sucks up only useful time and shreds it into useless bits of frustrating garbage. Good luck.


----------

